# Red HM x Blue HM



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all. I decided to spawn my Blue HM male to my Red HM female. The spawn is very small so far though. hopefully they still arent done spawning because there is only 25-50 eggs.. The Red female is a sibling to a BOS female and was given to me from a local breeder, and I bid on the male from the same breeder.. he cost me 1.00 since he had no vents.. he is also a sibling of a BOS male

View attachment 66648


View attachment 66649


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 66654


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Anxiously waiting for them to hatch


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck Mo!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks victor!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow that male is wonderful! female is very pretty too! excited to see what spawn will look like!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! The fry have hatched and they are causing there dad a pain in the neck, lol.. Every time he puts one back in the nest one.. Or three fall out again


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

This will give you a whole punch of fancy HM. I like their colors. Did you get your male from Rachel in Austin? I have a male betta look like that also missing 1 ventral.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Good on you Mo!


----------

